# Greeting visitors to the worship service



## Richard King (May 9, 2007)

I am not sure this is the forum for this because it is not about worship per se' but I have been asked by the pastor to come up with a way to make first time visitors more welcome and less confused when they come into our church. 
I would like to do it well.

We have a unique and frankly confusing situation in that we rent a Seventh Day Adventist Church on Sunday (because they worship on Saturday) and to make it more chaotic... on the same day and time that we are in the sanctuary...there is a non denominational church meeting across the hallway in a large banquet room.

Anyway...I need to meet visitors to Providence as they come in and I am interested in what most of you do in your churches for peole walking in for the first time.
I intend to have greeters at the doors who will explain that the PCA church attendee needs a bulletin etc. 
But does anyone else have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 9, 2007)

Other than being friendly and standing on the truth while making yourself a servant there is not a lot in my opinion. However, you could always try this:

Hand out coupons


----------



## larryjf (May 9, 2007)

We have greeters who hand out bulletins at the entrance.
I think other than that it is good to have members of the church greet new folks (without ganging up on them). When you meet new folks try to remember their names. Then if they come back calling them by name goes a long way.


----------



## Richard King (May 9, 2007)

Do you do name tags for visitors or visitors ribbons etc?


----------



## larryjf (May 9, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Do you do name tags for visitors or visitors ribbons etc?



We don't do name tags or anything. That might make visitors think that they stick out, and many don't want to stick out. And folks tend to be more impressed if you actually remember their name instead of read it off of their name tag. But if you have many visitors this could be difficult unless there are many folks in the congregation greeting guests.

During the announcement part of the service we do have the ushers walk toward the back of the church with Bibles and info. about our church that we hand out to visitors if they raise their hand.


----------

